# برنامج Hap 4.2 لحسابات التكييف .... لا يفوتك!!!



## أسامة الحلبي (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أخواني في المنتدى العزيز ... 
أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج HAP 4.2 الشهير من شركة Carrier وهو لحساب الأحمال الحرارية مع تصميم النظام بالكامل من اختيار أجهزة التبريد والتدفئة إلى اختيار نظام توزيع الهواء واختيار وحدات الإرسال ومواصفات المراوح ...
حتى أن البرنامج يستطيع تقدير استهلاك طاقة التشغيل وبالتالي الكلفة !



ولتنزيل البرنامج قم بالتحميل من هنا:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OJUUCC4Q


r3142 قال:


> إخواني الكرام يمكنكم تنزيل البرنامج من الرابط التالي​
> النسخة 420​
> http://dc120.4shared.com/download/83548888/1b1fcf43/Carrier_HAP420.rar?tsid=20091112-085335-d1d0eb6b​
> تحياتي للجميع​




لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يبارك ليك ادينا بنفتح وربك يسهل يسلام بقي لو في شرح


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 أبريل 2008)

مهندس/علي قال:


> ربنا يبارك ليك ادينا بنفتح وربك يسهل يسلام بقي لو في شرح




يوجد ملف pdf لتعليم البرنامج ولكن بنسخة 4.1 على الرابط التالي:

http://file8.9q9q.net/Download/58371932/hap410m.pdf.html

وهو باللغة الانكليزية من شركة Carrier


----------



## المنياوىالاحمدى (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## احمد_1976 (8 أبريل 2008)

Thnak you very much.
Have you tried this program on Windows Vista? and do you have the pass word?


----------



## احمد_1976 (8 أبريل 2008)

Thank you very much.
Have you tried this program on Windows Vista? and do you have the pass word?


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 أبريل 2008)

نرجو وضع الرابط على موقع أخر لأن هذا الموقع لا يفتح فى السعودية
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 أبريل 2008)

الرابط لا يفتح في مصر بيقول ان كل المنافز مستخدمة وحاول مرةاخري طب ندور علي طريق تاني


----------



## benadem (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 أبريل 2008)

احمد_1976 قال:


> Thnak you very much.
> Have you tried this program on Windows Vista? and do you have the pass word?



The program works on Windows Vista, I tried it ... and it doesn't need a password !!


----------



## pora (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرررا بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل السنيري (9 مايو 2008)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (9 مايو 2008)

نرجو وضع الرابط على موقع أخر لأن هذا الموقع لا يفتح فى السعودية


----------



## خالد العسيلي (9 مايو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aymn dergham (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وثبت على الحق خطاكم


----------



## firashameed3 (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخوي بس ما عرفت كيف احمل من هذا الموقع


----------



## المتكامل (5 يوليو 2008)

الموقع لا يفتح بالسعودية


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكووورا اخي
ميكانيزم::::::::::::::::>>>
جاري التحميل


----------



## حازم نجم (7 يوليو 2008)

يا اخوان هل يا ترى يوجد برامج لحساب حمل التدفئة لمبنى ارجو منكم الاهتمام وبالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بجهودكم الخيرة خدمة للانسانية


----------



## ماهر شمة (21 يوليو 2008)

برنامج رائع


----------



## عماد هاشم (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عوبد الورد (17 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع لا يفتح بالسعودية

الرجااء انزاله مره اخرى شاكرين ومقدرين حسن تعااونكم

لانو بصراحه مطلوب من مشروع حساب الاحمال بس ماعنديش البرنامج

ارجووكم ساعدوني


----------



## جسر الأمل (17 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل لانتهاء شروط الخدمة...أرجو ممن يملك البرنامج أن يقوم بتنزيله على رابط آخر...وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

البرنامج تم حذفه من الموقع ياريت البرنامج لو عند حد ينزله وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عراق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك لكن الموقع لايفتح


----------



## بهاء فخرى (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## majdy82 (30 يناير 2009)

نرجو رفع البرنامج على رابط اخر لأن هذا الرابط لا يعمل و شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بهاء فخرى (2 فبراير 2009)

لوسمحت اللى عنده برنامج الهاب ينزله على الموقع:73:


----------



## drmmes (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم .......الرجاء مساعدتنا في الحصول علي هذا البرنامج لان هذا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Filfil123 (3 فبراير 2009)

*[email protected]*

laaa;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Filfil123 (3 فبراير 2009)

تم حذف البرنامج من الرابط نأمل وضعه مرة أخرى على رابط آخر .............. وشكرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب محمد (26 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام تعريفنا باحد الروابط الحديثة لغرض تنزيل البرنامج hap 4.1 او hap 4.2 لحاجتي الماسة اليه مع جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير ....
اخوكم المهندس العراقي عبدالوهاب محمد 26/ 2/ 2009


----------



## بهاء فخرى (19 مارس 2009)

المهندس خالد العسيلى اجو منك شرح الهاب hap 4.2 بشكل مفصل


----------



## م شهاب (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا عسل
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## nasastar (4 مايو 2009)

i want hap 4.2 program and explain it 
plz 
help me


----------



## شريف حسانين محمد (19 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


----------



## كامل العديسى (4 أغسطس 2009)

نرجو اعاده تحميل الملف


----------



## الاربعه (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم ولكن نريد من المنتدى الموقر والمحترم جدا ارتباط هذا الموضوع وكل المواضيع بالصور ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مقدسية (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي العزيز مع امنياتي لك بالنجاح


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بهاء فخرى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اريد برنامج الهاب لحساب الاحمال


----------



## emhdisam (7 سبتمبر 2009)

هل من اح يعرف كيف اقوم بنقل سبيس من مشروع لمشروع اخر في برنامج الهاب مثلما يتم في الاسيراد و التصدير للابواب و النوافذ


----------



## hatem_750 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت الشرح و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## emhdisam (8 سبتمبر 2009)

علمت بان يوجد برنامج لشركة كارير بامكانه ان يحسب الدكتات و مواسير الماء البارد هل من معلومات عنه


----------



## majdy82 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو من الاخوة الذين حملو البرنامج ان يعيدو رفعه على موقع اخر...و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ان شاء


----------



## emhdisam (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء اللي عندة نسخة البرنامج اللي يحسب دكتات و انابيب لكارير


----------



## hams alghroob (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السمرقندي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

thankx


----------



## مصطفى فؤاد2000 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## انس محروس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط محجوب بالسعودية


----------



## سمير شربك (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء رفع البرنامج من جديد بسبب حذفالملف من الموقع


----------



## r3142 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو الإهتمام و إيجاد رابط آخر للبرنامج نظرا لأهميته و سأبذل جهدي لإيجاده لكم

شكرا


----------



## r3142 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رابط فعال 100%*

إخواني الكرام يمكنكم تنزيل البرنامج من الرابط التالي​ 
النسخة 420​ 
http://dc120.4shared.com/download/83548888/1b1fcf43/Carrier_HAP420.rar?tsid=20091112-085335-d1d0eb6b​ 
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## وليد دياب (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 1998 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## elomda_5 (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## overtoo (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا على كل شيء عندي إمتحان على برنامج hap 4.2 و اريد شرح متكامل الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 مايو 2010)

overtoo قال:


> شكرا على كل شيء عندي إمتحان على برنامج hap 4.2 و اريد شرح متكامل الرجاء المساعدة



أخي لا يوجد حاليا عندي شرح متكامل عن البرنامج ... لكن إن أحببت, أسأل بموضوع خاص عن كل ما يخطر ببالك حول برنامج hap أو راسلني على الخاص


----------



## محسن عمران (21 يونيو 2010)

*hap*

ممكن لينك اخر لبرنامج ال
hap
عشان الينك الموجود مش شغال 
و شكرا:20:


----------



## شهاب الجعفري (21 يونيو 2010)

dear ser we can not dowlond the programe in bahgdad


----------



## سمسم مشاكل (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محسنعب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو وضع الرابط على موقع اخر
لان الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## محسنعب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اذاامكن برنامج بسيط لحساب
الحمل الحراري لغرف التجميد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللهفيكم واشكركم من صميم قلبي


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم واشكركم من صميم قلبي


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم واشكركم من صميم قلبي


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الافاضل ارجوا مساعدتي بشكل ابسط لاني لم اتمكن من الحصول علي هذا البرنامج نفعنا وإياكم الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر ذي الحجه المبارك وعيدالاضحي المبارك


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رجاء التكرم بوضع الرابط يتم التعامل معه بسهوله لانه لايفتح هنا بالكويت وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف مش موجود فى الرابط


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم استبدال الرابط التالف برابط آخر يعمل بالمشاركة الاصلية للموضوع


----------



## ABKRENO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم لهذة المعلومات القيمة ولهذا البرنامج الجبار


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 يناير 2011)

العفو يا أخوان, وأشكر جميع الذين أكرمونا بمرورهم العطر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (19 مارس 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع 
جزاك الله خيرا 
والرابط شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## shyb (21 مارس 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة الرابط لا يعمل
وانا محتاج الى البرنامج


----------



## shyb (22 مارس 2011)

ارجوا المساعدة
انا محتاج جدا لهذا البرنامج والرابط الموجود لايعمل 
ارجوا تحديث الرابط


----------



## م. رامي كامل (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ............
على الاخوة الدين يسالون علي شرح البرنامج يوجد علي هذه الروابط ولكم كل التوفيق .
الجزء الاول : http://www.4shared.com/file/53608023...__HAP_420.html
الجزء الثاني : http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723...a4/___HAP.html 
الجزء الثالث : http://www.4shared.com/file/20545140...HAP______.html


----------



## f.alamoudi (27 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مجد (30 مايو 2011)

م. رامي كامل قال:


> السلام عليكم ............
> على الاخوة الدين يسالون علي شرح البرنامج يوجد علي هذه الروابط ولكم كل التوفيق .
> الجزء الاول : http://www.4shared.com/file/53608023...__hap_420.html
> الجزء الثاني : http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723...a4/___hap.html
> الجزء الثالث : http://www.4shared.com/file/20545140...hap______.html



اخي العزيز الروابط الثلاث لاتعمل...


----------



## الدره المصون (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله جنات النعيم لك ولواليدينا ووالديكم وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## احمد الرجا (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك واذا امكن اذا كان لديك كورس تعليم للبرنامج ان يرفق لنا مع الشكر


----------



## karim1500 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك جاري التحميل و سأحاول رفعه علي مواقع أخري بإذن الله


----------



## مريم هاشم (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## احمد الزاكر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود بس ياريت حضرتك ترفع الرابط على موقغ اخر لان الرابط مش موجود اصلا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد الزاكر قال:


> شكرا على المجهود بس ياريت حضرتك ترفع الرابط على موقغ اخر لان الرابط مش موجود اصلا



أخي بإمكانك تحميل نسخة أحدث على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=206370


----------



## midonagi (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Mzghoul (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## محمد مرسى عبد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اللة يبارك للجميع على المجهود


----------



## shyb (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوا من الأخوة الذين يملكون روابط شرح للبرنامج 
الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل ارجوا التحديث


----------



## alghaberi (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## adiloman (30 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الاطرش (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك الارتباط عير صحيح


----------



## سلامة السيد (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amato alra7man (12 فبراير 2015)

اللينك مش شغال


----------

